# Steve Leventhal



## Sam

I never thought I would be writing in here.

Steve Leventhal, 27, was pronounced brain dead on Sunday, june 11. He went to sleep on saturday evening and never woke up. His exact cause of death is still unknown. Steve was one of my favorite instructors and was friendly and helpful towards all. He was a 3rd degree black belt and one of the best instructors a girl could ever ask for. He was intelligent and funny, and a master at storytelling. He will be missed and remembered forever.

http://tracys.com/sleventhal.html

Please keep his family, students, and fellow instructors in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## monkey

I offer peace & well kept memories.  Keep the dream alive & the art of your teacher -you will be able to emulate.  This is an honor In it self.  May it be well with you.

_** moderator note:  post edited for content out of respect for the originating poster and the deceased so named **
** G Ketchmark / shesulsa
** MT Senior Moderator_


----------



## Carol

Oh my gosh Sam I am so sorry. 

It was only a few days ago where you were IM'ing me in my hotel room telling me stories about him.  This is very shocking.

I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is to lose an instructor.

Steve, his family and friends, his school...and you, Sam, are in my prayers. :asian:


----------



## Swordlady

I am so sorry for the loss of your instructor, Sam.    I will keep his family and friends in my prayers.  IM me if you want to talk...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Condolences. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

((((HUGS)))) For you Sam 

:asian: For Steve


.


----------



## Lisa

. :asian:


----------



## GuruJim1

My Prayers are with you. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey

....


----------



## MJS

.:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

with deepest respect

 .

 :asian:


----------



## Gemini

. :asian:


----------



## rutherford

I'm so sorry to hear that, Sam.

.:asian:


----------



## Henderson

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I am so sorry for the loss of your instructor. My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends, and students. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

.

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## matt.m

With deepest respect to a fallen warrior. :asian:

I am sorry Sam.


----------



## Ceicei

. :asian:  May peace be with his family, your school, and you during this difficult time.


----------



## stickarts

.:asian:


----------



## sandan

This one hits hard with me.  Stevie and I started Kenpo around the same time back in the mid 80s.  Both of us were the youngest students the school had ever enrolled at that point.  I remember our sparring sessions, because I was glad that there was another kid my age that I could fight with.  I knew his family well, esp his father and brothers, all were Kenpo Black Belts.  I hadn't seen Steve for a while since we both went off to college; he was a great sight to see when he returned to the studio a few years ago, especially since I had been back for a little while and he was still rusty.  As I expected, he returned to training full time and became an instructor, quickly he regained his form and again dominated the scene.  I was shocked to receive the phone call today that he has left us.  He was always a fierce competitor, a great martial artist and a true gentleman.  I will miss him dearly.

-Eric Jimenez, Sandan


----------



## bluemtn

I'm sooo sorry to hear about your instructor and friend, Sam and sandan.

With sincere respects...

:asian:  .


----------



## green meanie

Very sorry for your loss Sam. 

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## pstarr

Please accept my condolences.  I know what such a loss is like...


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm so sorry, Sam
:asian:


----------

